# Acoustic control in a new control room



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,
I'm writing here about sound control, in another thread about sound insulation for the same studio.

We are going to build our new studio (it will be for commercial purposes) and we had a rather low budget, so we decided to design and build acoustic control by ourselves.
I' am an engineer but I hadn't specific experience, so I had to look for docs and study and experiment.

This is how we are going to arrange the room:

- resonant panels
- 1D prime roots diffusers
- 2D prime roots diffusers
- absorbing panels

We will build the resonant panels by means of a wooden frame with rockwool suspended inside and 4mm to 6mm wood ply
Two different kinds for different low frequency bands

1D prime roots diffusers are the ones with several vertical strips each one at a different height (sorry if it is obvious)
2D prime roots diffusers are the ones with many small squares at different heights

absorbing panels are rockwool panels in a wooden frame, covered with fabric and differently spaced from the wall

We are going to place:

- resonating panels near corners
- 1D prd at right and left of listening point
- 2D prd overhead and on the wall behind the listening point
- absorbing panels in some point to be defined while measuring the room response

I've designed the prime roots diffusers, rights souldn't be a concern as long as we don't copy particular solution from patents...

I'll be able to upload some drawings/snapshots in a while on www.skstudio.it

Any comment/advice is very welcome and I'll be happy to answer to any question (as long as I'm able to...). i love internet collaboration...

Quinto


----------

